# UPDATE in Keto Diet after 2 days starting -- Have 3 weeks 'til photo shoot



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

We learn from trials and errors and I learnt big time after 2 days into Keto dieting so here is the new one starting tomorrow.

Meal One: 1 & 1/2 Fillet of Mackerel (135grs) - (32grsproteins/27grs fats)

Meal Two: 100grs of Lean beef (20grs proteins)

50grs of Almonds/40 Almonds (10grs proteins/28grs fats)

Meal Three: Protein shake (40grs proteins)

12.5grs of Almonds/10 Almonds (2.5grs proteins/7grs fats)

TRAINING INTENSE 30 MINS WEIGHTS / LISS 45MINS

Meal Four: Protein shake (20grs proteins)

50grs of Almonds/40 Almonds (10grs proteins/28grs fats)

Meal Five: 100grs of Lean beef (20grs proteins)

12.5grs of Almonds/10 Almonds (2.5grs proteins/7grs fats)

Broccolis

Meal Six: Protein shake (40grs proteins)

12.5grs of Almonds/10 Almonds (2.5grs proteins/7grs fats)

BRIEFLY:

Total protein intake: 199.5grs/798 calories

Total carbs intake: 5.775grs/23.1 calories

Total fats intake: 104grs/936 calories

TOTAL CALORIES: 1757.1 calories

Hope in 3 weeks I can achieve around 7% BF as I must be around 9% at the moment.. Pic is no recent but pretty much the way I look now. If it doesnt show it is into my album as well.

Any comment appreciated


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

More fats. Macro for keto should be about 65%fat 30%protein 5%carbs


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Not enough fat mate you need 70% cals from fat. Protein shakes have no place on keto.

Mines far from perfect but a few of the more knowledgeable guys on here gave it the ok. Check my journal out I posted it on there.

I only started Sunday and down 5pm so hopefully it's going well


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

check the carbs on almond nuts,50g of nuts MAY be too many carbs in one hit,might be wise to get a blood glucose monitor


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

2x the other comments,general rule of thumb is 50% gram for gram on protein and fat which will give you roughly 70/30% cals


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd keep a zero carb protein shake for after ur workout only mate


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

not much variety either, swap almonds for eggs,add some cheese,salami,evoo.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I'd keep a zero carb protein shake for after ur workout only mate


Yes.. Pure whey IGF-1 from USN is delicious!

So u mean replacing the other 2 shakes by hmmm.. an omelette ? (one yellow for three whites) ah but then I need to calculate the amount of oil used in the pan too!.. headaches :crying:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

DSLondon said:


> Yes.. Pure whey IGF-1 from USN is delicious!
> 
> So u mean replacing the other 2 shakes by hmmm.. an omelette ? (one yellow for three whites) ah but then I need to calculate the amount of oil used in the pan too!.. headaches :crying:


I don't use any oil for omlettes mate have 2 a day ATM.


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

DSLondon said:


> Yes.. Pure whey IGF-1 from USN is delicious!
> 
> So u mean replacing the other 2 shakes by hmmm.. an omelette ? (one yellow for three whites) ah but then I need to calculate the amount of oil used in the pan too!.. headaches :crying:


WHOLE eggs mate,you must UP your fat intake,eggs have around 7g fat and 7 g protein,use coconut oil to fry eggs or scramble


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

more fats and less carbs mate, and use whole eggs, not whites as you want more fats. and oil you can play it by ear, its good for you and 2tbs is a good amount


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Guys lemme get back to u after I figured out all this and added up fats and am only keeping the shake from post workout...


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Hmm I am reading that the first 2 days the Keto diet should be like 80% fats and 20% proteins and then 65% fats - 30% proteins and 5% sugar.. can I just go straight into the 2nd phase ??


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

You could try, but you also have a limited time, no room for mistakes.Full glycogen depletion help to push the body into producing ketones.Train every day, no rest, do all body in tree day max, high reps , high volume, get the last bit of energy out of it.

I would really avoid any whey shakes, specially now. Two weeks on, then your body will be depleted , and whey will be quickly whipped in by the body metabolism. Rite now, the risk of your body working in gluconeogenesys mode and fuelling itself glucose off those proteins is too big.

If you dont want to raise the fat / proteins ratio, get some MCT oil , or coconut oil (50% mct). MCT oils will help your body kick in keto mode faster. Very efficient. 50-55% fats all thats required , if one use all MCT. That help keeping Cals lower. MCT has also less cals x gram than other fats. 8, or 8.3 instead than 9.

I make omelette in a non stick pan, whit a tiny dollop of fat, I use a pastry brush to spread that over. I keep one pan just for eggs. Never had problems


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

massiccio said:


> You could try, but you also have a limited time, no room for mistakes.Full glycogen depletion help to push the body into producing ketones.Train every day, no rest, do all body in tree day max, high reps , high volume, get the last bit of energy out of it.
> 
> I would really avoid any whey shakes, specially now. Two weeks on, then your body will be depleted , and whey will be quickly whipped in by the body metabolism. Rite now, the risk of your body working in gluconeogenesys mode and fuelling itself glucose off those proteins is too big.
> 
> ...


Hmm interesting.. Am still working on diet now :blink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

I know it's not the exact 65/35/5 percentage rule but is it good enough ?? It's past 1:30am and I hope I spent the last couple hours worth ur appreciations.. :sleeping:

Meal One: 1 & 1/2 Fillet of Mackerel (135grs) - (32grs proteins/27grs fats)

Meal Two: 100grs of Lean Beef (18grs proteins)

100grs of Feta Cheese (14grs proteins/4grs sugar/21grs fats)

Meal Three: 188grs of Chicken Breast (28grs proteins/30grs fats)

MCT FUEL BY TWINLAB 2 TABLESPOONS/30ML (12grs sugar/9grs fats)

TRAINING INTENSE 30 MINS WEIGHTS / LISS 45MINS

MCT FUEL BY TWINLAB 2 TABLESPOONS/30ML (12grs sugar/9grs fats)

Meal Four: Protein shake (40grs proteins)

Meal Five: 100grs of Lean Beef (18grs proteins)

100grs of Mozzarella Cheese (22grs proteins/1gr sugar/22grs fats)

Broccolis

Meal Six: 100grs of Peanut Butter (24grs proteins/8grs sugar/50grs fats)

BRIEFLY:

Total protein intake: 196grs / 784 calories (32%)

Total carbs intake: 37grs / 148 calories (6.05%)

Total fats intake: 168grs / 1512 calories (61.8%)

TOTAL CALORIES: 2444 Cal.

Please comment thk uuuuuuuu


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Use full fat mince not lean mince mate


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

your calories have jumped from 1700 odd to over 2400,any reason for that? also meal 3 chicken breast,wheres your 30g of fat coming from? change meal 2/5 lean beef for full fat,meal 4 shake id change for REAL food,and meal 6,100g peanut putter..too much peanut putter in one hit,how about 3/4 boiled eggs with 30g full fat mayo?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

chicken breast is too lean for a keto imo....swap breast for legs or thighs. keep carbs under 5%....and get some green leave vegies in there. quick meals i love on keto is 3 or 4 WHOLE boiled eggs with butter mashed in a cup.


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

omlette with cheese too ! chuck some spinich on there with lil cheese


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

joe.b said:


> your calories have jumped from 1700 odd to over 2400,any reason for that? also meal 3 chicken breast,wheres your 30g of fat coming from? change meal 2/5 lean beef for full fat,meal 4 shake id change for REAL food,and meal 6,100g peanut putter..too much peanut putter in one hit,how about 3/4 boiled eggs with 30g full fat mayo?


Well I get all my infos from this source: http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/poultry-products/10048/2

Just switch the serving size from one ounce to 100 grams and u can see there's 15grs of fat in there.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

DSLondon said:


> Well I get all my infos from this source: http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/poultry-products/10048/2
> 
> Just switch the serving size from one ounce to 100 grams and u can see there's 15grs of fat in there.


pmsl! google images a chicken tender mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl! google images a chicken tender mate


lol faire enough


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

I know am gonna get flammed but be it.. % fats just over 60 and proteins just over 36%.. sugars down to 3.70%..

Show some respect lol I have been working on it ALL day well on and off otherwise I'ld gone unsane :death:

Meal One: 1 & 1/2 Fillet of Mackerel (135grs) - (32grs proteins/27grs fats)

Meal Two: 100grs of Lean Beef (18grs proteins)

100grs of Cheddar Cheese (25grs proteins/1grs sugar/33grs fats)

Meal Three: 94grs of Chicken Breast (21grs proteins/0.5grs fats)

2 tbsp Peanut Butter (8grs proteins/3grs sugar/16grs fats)

MCT FUEL BY TWINLAB 2 TABLESPOONS/30ML (12grs sugar/9grs fats)

TRAINING INTENSE 30 MINS WEIGHTS / LISS 45MINS

Meal Four: Protein shake (40grs proteins)

MCT FUEL BY TWINLAB 2 TABLESPOONS/30ML (12grs sugar/9grs fats)

Meal Five: 100grs of Lean Beef (18grs proteins)

100grs of Cheddar Cheese (25grs proteins/1gr sugar/33grs fats)

Broccolis

Meal Six: 2 tbsp Peanut Butter (8grs proteins/3grs sugar/16grs fats)

Proteins: 195grs/780cal - Sugar: 20grs/80cal - Fats: 143.5grs/1291.5cal

Total cal: 2151.5

% Proteins: 36.25%

% Sugar: 3.70%

%Fats: 60.02%

I am no counting the 12grs sugar MTC post workout as I read online from good sources it is loading back in depleted energie (which of course I knew the loading back bit but no in the case of calories counting when in Keto. Tho counting the 12grs MTC taken before exercising)


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DSLondon said:


> Yes.. Pure whey IGF-1 from USN is delicious!
> 
> So u mean replacing the other 2 shakes by hmmm.. an omelette ? (one yellow for three whites) ah but then I need to calculate the amount of oil used in the pan too!.. headaches :crying:


use full eggs, yellow bit is the best thing...if your using a oine scoop shake (only one mind) put a tablespoon of evoo and tablespoon of flaxseed oil and it brings protien and fat value to 30g each


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

barsnack said:


> use full eggs, yellow bit is the best thing...if your using a oine scoop shake (only one mind) put a tablespoon of evoo and tablespoon of flaxseed oil and it brings protien and fat value to 30g each


I dont like eggs but here is the bit part I just added and am getting a lot closer to the 65% mark with just 2 tbsp of butter :cool2:

Meal One: 1 & 1/2 Fillet of Mackerel (135grs) - (32grs proteins/27grs fats)

Meal Two: 100grs of Lean Beef (18grs proteins)

100grs of Cheddar Cheese (25grs proteins/1grs sugar/33grs fats)

Meal Three: 94grs of Chicken Breast (21grs proteins/0.5grs fats)

2 tbsp Peanut Butter (8grs proteins/3grs sugar/16grs fats)

1 tbsp Butter (11grs fats)

MCT FUEL BY TWINLAB 2 TABLESPOONS/30ML (12grs sugar/9grs fats)

TRAINING INTENSE 30 MINS WEIGHTS / LISS 45MINS

Meal Four: Protein shake (40grs proteins)

MCT FUEL BY TWINLAB 2 TABLESPOONS/30ML (12grs sugar/9grs fats)

Meal Five: 100grs of Lean Beef (18grs proteins)

100grs of Cheddar Cheese (25grs proteins/1gr sugar/33grs fats)

Broccolis

Meal Six: 2 tbsp Peanut Butter (8grs proteins/3grs sugar/16grs fats)

1tbsp Butter (11grs fats)

Proteins: 195grs/780cal - Sugar: 20grs/80cal - Fats: 165.5grs/1489.5cal

Total cal: 2349.5

% Proteins: 33.20%

% Sugar: 3.40%

%Fats: 63.40%


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Fully going to get on a keto diet, judging by the above I can eat all the stuff i love and not feel bad, just cutting carbs pfft that should be easy. Good luck though DS.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

DSLondon said:


> Hmm interesting.. Am still working on diet now :blink:


My last post was incomplete : every day training+ HIIT or sprints to achieve fast glycogen depletion, to get into ketosys. Once there , LISS rule! that, with an appropriate weight lifting routine. You,re not going to break PB , or grow muscles. A rep range to achieve pumps, fluid hypertrophy, will work better, IMO.You should carb up two weeks in, then again before the photo shot. If you respond , the muscle bellys will fill up nicely, and the skin will stay thin. Impressive effect, one can add some kgs overnight, that way.All inside the muscles.Like baloons. Train for glycogen depletion just before carbing up, avoid fructose as a source of carbs.Glucose, and glucose polymers, like starchy food. No honey or fruit. No milk or dairy .You could try deplete sodium too, the last 3 days or so, for added effect,

Your last diet isn't too bad , but isn't too good neither, IMO

I suppose you do all this 100% natural, right?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

massiccio said:


> My last post was incomplete : every day training+ HIIT or sprints to achieve fast glycogen depletion, to get into ketosys. Once there , LISS rule! that, with an appropriate weight lifting routine. You,re not going to break PB , or grow muscles. A rep range to achieve pumps, fluid hypertrophy, will work better, IMO.You should carb up two weeks in, then again before the photo shot. If you respond , the muscle bellys will fill up nicely, and the skin will stay thin. Impressive effect, one can add some kgs overnight, that way.All inside the muscles.Like baloons. Train for glycogen depletion just before carbing up, avoid fructose as a source of carbs.Glucose, and glucose polymers, like starchy food. No honey or fruit. No milk or dairy .You could try deplete sodium too, the last 3 days or so, for added effect,
> 
> Your last diet isn't too bad , but isn't too good neither, IMO
> 
> I suppose you do all this 100% natural, right?


Yes 100% natural and to be honest with u after only 2 days of Keto - Tuesday 9th ansd Wednesday 10th - I could already see a massive difference in my abds, I felt tighter.. Now 'cose my micros werent accurate I decided to drop Keto and start REAL clean from this coming Monday for possibly 2 and an half weeks as I pushed back the shoothing and might even want to shoot in September sometimes, we'll see..


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

pez1206 said:


> Fully going to get on a keto diet, judging by the above I can eat all the stuff i love and not feel bad, just cutting carbs pfft that should be easy. Good luck though DS.


Thk u maty but to pull up that diet took me hours of research so each of us has his own needs when it comes to proteins and that when it comes tricky: to match almost exactly around 65% sugar when u need to stay up to one gram of protein by lbs of body weight and then keeping carbs around 5% or slightly lower.. It's a real challenge.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree , keto require precision, not for everybody... Good to break clean eating habit, once in a while, eating some "unusual food" like cheese , or pork chops, and stay lean at the same time.

I guess the results on a clean, hypocaloric, low fat low carbs high proteins will be comparable to a keto, maybe even better.

I belive keto work his magic when some requirement are meet. If I was a parking attendant, or a postman, or an eskimo , walking 15 miles a day, I would go on a keto diet straigh away.People with more physical jobs, or more sedentary, will do better trough other ways. ( IMO)


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

massiccio said:


> I agree , keto require precision, not for everybody... Good to break clean eating habit, once in a while, eating some "unusual food" like cheese , or pork chops, and stay lean at the same time.
> 
> I guess the results on a clean, hypocaloric, low fat low carbs high proteins will be comparable to a keto, maybe even better.
> 
> I believe keto work his magic when some requirement are meet. If I was a parking attendant, or a postman, or an eskimo , walking 15 miles a day, I would go on a keto diet straigh away.People with more physical jobs, or more sedentary, will do better trough other ways. ( IMO)


Yes I hear u.. Keto is def magic and will be starting actually this Tuesday since I am working overnight tonight. I really wanna start on the right day and when I dont train 'cose of work then I'll keep Keto of course but just eat a lot less calories like 3 meals a day, does that sound right to u ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

BUMP.. Anyone to comment on IF right 3 meals a day while on Keto when NOT working out ?? (Sunday and Monday OFF) I do train Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday.


----------

